# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Libri i fundit i Gabriel Garcia Marquez

## kolombi

*Kujtime për prostitutat e mia të pikëlluara,*  është vepra e parë në prozë e *Gabriel Garcia Marquez*  pas një pauze 10- vjeçare 

Në dhjetë vitet e fundit, *Gabriel Garcia Marquez*  nuk ka bërë jetën e një përtaci përkundër lëngimit nga kanceri. Nobelisti i famshëm kolumbian ka shkruar një reportazh të gjatë, të botuar si libër me titullin Lajmi mbi një rrëmbim. Vepra e dytë e *Garcia Marquez*-it gjatë dekadës së fundit është vëllimi me kujtime, më qartë: pjesa e parë e kujtimeve, botuar në pranverë 2002 me një tirazh fillestar një milion ekzemplarë. Nobelisti e quante vëllimin e parë të kujtimeve fiksioni im i madh. Jeta nuk është ajo që ke jetuar, por ajo që të kujtohet dhe si e kujton atë për të rrëfyer për të,- thotë *Garcia Marquez*. Vëllimi i parë, në të cilin shkrimtari shkruan për fëmijërinë dhe vitet e rinisë, përfundon në vitin 1955, kur gazeta *El Espectador* e dërgon *Gabriel Garcia Marquezin*  në Europë. Ndërkohë, derisa lexuesit presin vëllimin e dytë të kujtimeve, *Garcia Marquez* ka botuar një vepër në prozë, e para pas romanit *Mbi dashurinë dhe demon të tjerë.*  Romani më i ri i tij titullohet *Memoria de mis putas tristes* (në shqip: Kujtime për prostitutat e mia të pikëlluara) dhe momentalisht mund të lexohet vetëm në spanjisht. Së shpejti priten përkthimet në anglisht, gjermanisht, frëngjisht dhe në gjuhët të tjera të mëdha të botës. Përmbajtja e romanit, siç shpjegojnë gazetat spanjolle dhe gjermane, ka të bëjë me ëndrrat e një plaku për dashurinë dhe dhembjen, për bilancin jetësor dhe për hidhësinë e përditshmërisë. Një ditë plaku paralajmëron: Në vitin kur të mbush 90 vjet, do të dëshiroja ti dhuroja vetes një natë me dashuri të çmendur, me një vajzë, e cila do të ishte ende e virgjër. Malli i zjarrtë i plakut bëhet realitet, një mikeshë ia gjen atij një virgjëreshë, me të cilën ai dashurohet çmendurisht. Por, nga ëndrra erotike sdel gjë, as nga nata e dëshiruar. Plaku kalon disa net me vajzën e virgjër. Asgjë nuk ndodh. Përveç dashurisë platonike. Ai e shikon Delgadinën (kështu quhet vajza) duke fjetur. Nuk e prek. Plakut i pëlqen ta shikojë vajzën ashtu, në gjumë. Këto çaste të qeta i shërbejnë plakut të mendojë për jetën e tij dhe përvojat erotike, të cilat nuk kanë qenë të varfëra. Për 90 vjet ai ka përfunduar në shtrat me gjithsejt 514 prostituta, të cilat i ka paguar gjithmonë. Romani është një lloj ditari, ku plaku, i cili para se të të dilte në pension ka qenë mësues i gramatikës spanjolle dhe i latinishtes, ka mbajtur shënime për përjetimet e tij erotike me emrat e partnereve, kohën, vendin dhe rrethanat e veçanta. Ndërsa shikon vajzën duke fjetur, plaku arrin në përfundim se seksi është vetëm ngushëllim kur nuk të përqafon dashuria. Netët e mendimeve ai i kalon duke i lexuar vajzës pjesë nga *Princi i vogël* i Saint-Exupéry-së dhe nga *Njëmijë e një net,*  si dhe duke i kënduar bolero, këngë romantike për dashurinë. Më kot. Një ditë plaku merr vesh se Delgadina ka filluar të ushtrojë profesionin e prostitutës. *Gabriel Garcia Marquez*  ka pranuar se për veprën e tij më të re *Kujtime për prostitutat e mia të pikëlluara* është frymëzuar nga romani *Bukuroshet e fjetura* të nobelisit japonez *Jasunari Kavabata*. Si gjithnjë pas botimit të librave të *Marquez*-it botuesi ka marrë të gjitha masat për të penguar piraterinë. Prapëseprapë në Kolumbi, një javë para botimit legal, në rrugë shiteshin kopje të romanit për një të tretën e çmimit (4 dollarë). I zemëruar nga piratët, *Marquez* mori hak: pak para se libri të shtypet ai ndryshoi kapitullin e fundit, kështu që versioni ilegal nuk është i ngjashëm me romanin e autorizuar.

----------


## FLOWER

flm per informacionin, shpresoj qe se shpejti te perkthehet edhe ne shqip dhe te jete ne shitje edhe per lexuesin shqiptar. do pres me padurim deri sa ta kem bere timin kete liber qe besoj do jete i mrekullueshem ashtu si edhe librat e tjere te markezit

FLOWER  :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Gabriel Garcia Marquez *  

Njeriu që ekzistencën e vërtetë e kishte enigmën më të thjeshtë të jetës 
*Familja*  
Të afërmit që ndikuan më shumë te Gabriel Garcia Marquez ishin padyshim gjyshi dhe gjyshja nga e ëma. Gjyshi i tij ishte koloneli Nicolas Ricardo Marquez Mejia, një liberal, veteran i Luftës së 100 Ditëve. Jetonte në Aracataca, një qytet i famshëm për tregtinë e bananeve në Karaibe. Koloneli ishte si një hero për njerëzit e thjeshtë, mes të tjerave. Ai nuk pranonte t'i mbante të fshehta masakrat që kishte parë gjatë luftës së bananeve, duke paralajmëruar gjithandej denoncimin ndaj vrasësve në Kongres në vitin 1929. Një njeri kompleks dhe shumë interesant, koloneli ishte një tregimtar i shkëlqyer, që kishte patur një jetë intriguese. Kur kishte qenë i ri kishte vrarë kundërshtarin e tij në duel dhe thuhej se ishte baba i 16 fëmijëve të tjerë. Ai fliste për aventurat e kohës së luftës si të ishin përvojat më të këndshme, diçka e ngjashme me aventurat e një fëmije me armët. Koloneli i mësonte Gabrielit të ri fjalorin, e çonte çdo vit në shfaqjet e cirkut. Ai i kishte thënë nipit të tij të madh se nuk kishte gjëmë më të madhe se të vriste një njeri, një mësim që Garcia Marquez më pas do ta vendoste në dialogjet e personazheve të tij. Gjyshja e tij ishte Tranquilina Iguaran Cotes dhe nuk kishte patur më pak ndikim se i shoqi në jetën e Garcia Marquez. Ishte shumë e tërhequr nga supersticioni dhe bestytnitë popullore, ashtu si dhe motrat e saj, ndaj e mbushte shtëpinë me histori fantazmash, shpirtrash, parandjenjash e fatsjellësish, që injoroheshin vazhdimisht nga i shoqi, i cili një herë i kishte thënë Gabrielit të ri: "Mos e dëgjo atë. Janë të gjitha bestytni grash". E megjithatë ai e dëgjonte, sepse ajo kishte një mënyrë shumë tërheqëse të të rrëfyerit. Nuk kishte rëndësi sa të çuditshme apo të pamundura ishin rrëfimet e saj, ajo gjithmonë i tregonte ato si të ishin e vërteta e kulluar. Kishte një stil aq të qetë e të sigurt, saqë 30 vjet më pas, nipi do ta bënte të vetin për të shkruar novelën e tij më të mirë. Prindërit ishin pak a shumë të huaj për të, gjatë viteve të para të jetës dhe arsyeja është vërtet interesante. Nëna e tij, Luisa Santiaga Márquez Iguaran, ishte një nga dy fëmijët që koloneli kishte me të shoqen. Një vajzë shumë e gjallë, që fatkeqësisht ra në dashuri me një njeri të quajtur Gabriel Eligio García. "Fatkeqësisht" sepse Garcia ishte si një mallkim për prindërit e saj. Ai ishte konservator ashtu si të të ashtuquajturit la hojarasca ose gjethja e vdekur, ndryshe banorët e rinj të qytetit të tregtisë së bananes. Garcia njihej gjithashtu si një feminist , baba i katër fëmijëve të tjerë të paligjshëm. Ai nuk ishte tamam njeriu që duhej të fitonte zemrën e vajzës së kolonelit e megjithatë e arriti këtë me anë të serenatave me violinë, poezive të dashurise e letrave pa fund, madje edhe mesazh telegrafike. Ata të gjithë u përpoqën ta hiqnin qafe këtë njeri, por ai nuk hiqte dorë dhe ishte e qartë se edhe bija e kolonelit kishte rënë në dashuri me të. Përfundimisht ata iu dorëzuan tentativave të tij romatike dhe koloneli pranoi t'i jepte dorën e së bijës ish-studentit të mjekësisë. Për të zbutur disi tensionet, të sapomartuarit u vendosën në qytetin e lindjes së kolonelit, Riohacha. Historia e tyre tragjikomike e dashurisë do të përshkruhej më pas në Dashuria në kohërat e kolerës. 
*Fëmijëria*  
Gabriel Jose Garcia Marquez lindi më 6 mars 1928 në Aracataca. Prindërit e tij ishin të varfër dhe ndaj gjyshërit morën përsipër rritjen e tij. Viti 1928 kishte sjellë një kohë të vështirë për qytetin. Ishte koha e sulmeve dhe tragjedisë pas konfliktit të bananeve. Ky ishte një fillim i trishtë për jetën e tij, që do të binte në sy edhe në shkrimet e mëvonshme. I quajtur Gabito ose Gabrieli i vogël, ai u bë një djalë i qetë dhe i turpshëm, i dashuruar pas historive të gjyshit dhe bestytnive të gjyshes. Përvec kolonelit dhe atij vetë, në shtëpinë e tij kishte vetëm femra dhe më pas Garcia Marquez do të pranonte se bestytnitë e tyre e kishin frikësuar deri aty sa të hiqte dorë nga kreu i familjes, gjysmë i tmerruar nga fantazmat. E megjithatë, bazat e romaneve të tij të ardhshme kishin lidhje pikërisht me atë shtëpi, historitë e luftës civile, masakrën e bananeve, historinë e dashurisë së prindërve të tij, prakticitetin e matriarkatit supersticioz dhe fëmijët e jashtëligjshëm të gjyshit të tij. Më pas ai do të shkruante: "Ndjej se kam shkruar për të gjitha ato që kam ndjerë kur ndodhesha te gjyshërit. Pas vdekjes së gjyshit, ai shkoi të jetonte me prindërit e tij në Sucre dhe më pas u dërgua në një shkollë në Barranquilla , një qytet-port pranë lumit Magdalena . Atje të gjithësve u dukej si një djalë i turpshëm që vecse shkrunte poema humoristike dhe vizatonte. Aq serioz dukej saqë shkokët e klasës i ngjitën nofkën Plaku. Në vitin 1940, kur ishte 12 vjeç fitoi një bursë për në Liceun Kombëtar në Zipaquira, qytet rreth 30 milje larg Bogotës. Aty ndjeu ftohtësinë dhe presionin e një qyteti të madh. 
E ndjente se po rritej i nxitur nga studimet, shpesh lexonte shumë, por ende nuk kishte shkruar ndonjë gjë të rëndësishme e mëgjithatë dashuria për letërsinë e ndihmoi të fitonte reputacionin e shkrimtarit. Pas përfundimit të maturës në vitin 1946, djaloshi u regjistrua në Universitetin e Bogotës në degën e së drejtës dhe jo në gazetari. Gjatë kësaj kohe takoi edhe gruan e tij të ardhshme. U takua me një vajzë 13-vjeçare, Mercedes Barcha Pardo. E heshtur dhe shumë ezmere, vajza me origjinë egjiptiane ishte njeriu më interesant ai që kishte takuar deri atëherë. Mercedes i premtoi se do të bëhej e tij edhe pse u martuan 14 vjet më vonë. 
*Vitet e urisë*  
Ashtu si shumë shkrimtarë të tjerë të mëdhenj që kishin studiuar për gjëra që nuk u pëlqenin fare, Garcia Marquez zbuloi se nuk kishte aspak interes për studimet e tij dhe nisi të bëhej dembel. U bënte bisht orëve të mësimit dhe nuk mësonte më. Vërdallisej në rrugët e Bogotës dhe lexonte më shumë poezi se leksione të së drejtës. Shkonte në kafenetë e lira, pinte shumë cigare dhe shoqërohej me njerëz të cuditshëm; socialistë të shkolluar, artistë të varfër dhe gazetarë të rinj. Megjithatë, një ditë jeta e tij ndryshoi, vetëm nga një libër që kishte lexuar. Njësoj sikur vijat e fatit të ngatërroheshin papritur në duart e tij, dikush i dha për të lexuar Metamorfozën e Kafkës. Pati një efekt të jashtëzakonshëm te Garcia Markez dhe e bëri atë të kuptonte se letërsia nuk duhej patjetër të ndiqte një vijë të drejtë tregimi dhe se ky ishte një komplot tradicional. Efekti ishte çlirues. Mendova se nuk e dija që një njeri mund të lejohej të shkruante një gjë të tillë. Nëse do ta kisha ditur, do të nisja të shkruaja shumë më parë", tha ai. Pranoi gjithashtu se tingujt e zërit të Kafkës kishin të njëjtën jehonë te ai si zëri i gjyshes, që tregonte gjëra aq të pazakonta me një zë aq të qetë e të zakonshëm. 
Mendoi të lexonte gjithçka që nuk e kishte lexuar deri tani. Lexoi shumë, duke përpirë gjithçka që i binte në duar dhe madje nisi të shkruante. Për çudi tregimi i parë Dorëzimi i tretë u botua nga gazeta e Bogotës El Espectador. Madje, redaktori, shumë entuziast, e cilësoi atë si gjeniun e ri të letrave në Kolumbi . Garcia Marquez hyri paskëtaj në një periudhë aktive krijimi, duke shkruar edhe 10 tregime të tjera për gazetën. 
Në vitet që pasuan nisi të shoqërohej me një rreth letrar që quhej Grupi i Barranquilles dhe nën ndikimin e tij nisi të lexonte veprat e Hemingway, Joyce, Woolf dhe më të rëndësishmin, Faulkner. Nisi të studionte klasikët, duke gjetur shumë frymëzim te cikli i Edipit nga Sofokliu. 
Faulkner dhe Sofokliu u bënë frymëzuesit më të mëdhenje të tij. Faulkner e cudiste me aftësinë e tij për të paraqitur fëmijërinë në një të kaluar mistike, duke shpikur një qytet dhe një vend kur të niste trgimi i tij. Në veprën Yoknapatawpha e Faulknerit García Márquez gjeti frymëzimin për Macondo-n dhe nga Edipi dhe Antigona e Sofokliut mori idenë e një komploti kundër shoqërisë dhe abuzimeve me pushtetin . 
Garcia Marquez ishte tashmë i pakënaqur me tregimet e mëparshme, pasi mendonte se ato ishin shumë të veçuara nga përvojat e tij të vërteta. Ato ishin vetëm punime të thjeshta intelektuale, nuk kanë të bëjnë me realitetin. Faulkner i mësoi se një shkrimtar duhet të shkruajë për atë që ka afër dhe për vite të tëra García Márquez u përball me muzën e tij për të kuptuar se çfarë donte të thoshte vërtet me anë të asaj që shkruante. 
Këto mendime do të merrnin formë vetëm kur të kthehej me të ëmën në shtëpinë e gyshit në Aracataca. Duke e përgatitur për shitje, ata panë se shtëpia ishte në gjendje shumë të keqe e pikërisht kjo e bëri t'i riktheheshin kaq shumë kujtime ndër mend. 
Në të vërtetë i gjithë qyteti dukej i vdekur, i ngrirë në kohë. Gjithnjë kishte menduar të shkruante një histori bazuar në jetën e tij në këtë shtëpi, të guxonte me një novelë të titulluar  La casa (Shtëpia) e megjithëse e ndjente se ende s'ishte gati për ta bërë këtë, e kuptoi se kishte gjetur dicka që e kërkonte prej kohësh; sensin e vendit. 
I frymëzuar nga kjo vizitë, kur u kthye në Barranquilla shkroi novelën e parë Stuhia e Gjetheve. Me një sens komploti si te Antigona dhe e vendosur në një qytet të vjetër, novela u shkruajt shumë shpejt e gjithë frymëzim. Ai i vuri më pas emrin "Macondo", emri i një plantacioni bananesh në afërsi të Aracatacas, ku shkonte shpesh kur ishte fëmijë. Për fat të keq në vitin 1952 novela nuk u pranua nga botuesi i parë, të cilit iu dërgua dhe ai u përfshi nga një sens i brendshëm dyshimi dhe kritike. Në vitin 1955, kur Garcia Marquez ishte në Europën Lindore, novela u gjet nga miqtë e tij në Bogota dhe iu dërgua botuesit. Kësaj here u botua. Pavarësisht refuzimit dhe viteve të tij shumë pranë varfërisë, ai ishte esencialisht i lumtur. Jetonte në një shtëpi publike, kishte shumë miq dhe shkruante editoriale për  El Heraldo. Në mbrëmje ai punonte me historitë e tij dhe fliste me miqtë, duke pirë cigare dhe kafe. Në vitin 1953 pati një fazë të papritur nervozizmi. U largua, e la punën dhe nisi të shiste enciklopedi në La Guajira bashkë me një shok. Udhëtoi pak, punoi mbi disa ide për historitë e tij dhe përfundimisht u fejua me Mercedes Barcha. Në vitin 1954, ai u kthye në Bogota dhe pranoi një punë në gazetën  El Espectador si shkrimtar tregimesh dhe dhe kritikash për filma. Aty flirtoi me socializmin, nuk mori parasysh politikën e diktatorit Gustavo Rojas Pinilla dhe e la punën si shkrimtar në kohën e dhunës . 

*Suksesi* 
Ma pas erdhi ai: Pagëzimi. Në janar të vitit 1965, ai dhe familja e tij po udhëtonin drejt Acapulco-s për pushime, kur pati një frymëzim të pazakontë. Kishte gjetur stilin e tij. Për herë të parë në njëzet vjet një rreze drite i zbuloi zërin e Macondos. 
Më vonë do të shkruante: 
Papritur, nuk e di se si, pata një frymëzim të jashtëzakonshëm për të shkruar një libër. Ishte formësuar plotësisht, aq sa do t'ia kisha diktuar një kapitullin e parë një radhitësi fjalë pas fjalë". 
Më pas duke iu referuar këtë frumëzim tha: Stili që kam përdorur në Njëqind vjet vetmi' ishte bazuar në mënyrën sesi gjyshja ime i rrëfente historitë. Tregonte gjëra që dukeshin të mbinatyrshme dhe fantastike, por në mënyrë aq të natyrshmeAjo çfarë më bënte më shumë përshtypje ishte shprehja e fytyrës së saj. Nuk e ndryshonte aspak gjatë tregimit të historive dhe kjo e bënte aq interesante. Gjatë tentativave të para të të shkruarit, unë përpiqesha të tregoja histori pa u besuar vërtet atyre. Zbulova se gjithçka që duhej të bëja ishte të besoja tek ato dhe t'i shkruaja ftohtë, ashtu si gjyshja m'i tregonte mua
Ai e ktheu makinën dhe u nis për në shtëpi. Atje Mercedes u mor me familjen, ndërsa ai vetëm shkruante. Shkroi çdo ditë për rreth 16 muaj, duke pirë deri edhe 6 paketa cigare në ditë. Për të mbajtur familjen shiti makinën dhe të gjitha pajisjet e tjera shtëpiake. Mercedes mbante familjen dhe i sillte cdo ditë në shtëpi shumë gazeta dhe cigare. Miqtë e quanin dhomën e tij të mbushur me tym guva e mafias dhe pas njëfarë kohe të gjithë nisën ta ndihmonin, si ta kishin kuptuar se ai po shkruante diçka të jashtëzakonshme. 
Kreditë u shtynë, shtëpia u mbush sërish me pajisje dhe borxhet u falën. Pas më shumë se një vit punë, Garcia Marquez ia dërgoi tre kapitujt e parë Carlos Fuentes, i cili deklaroi publikisht: "Sapo kam lexuar 80 faqe nga një kryevepër". Kur novella, që ende s'kishte një emër po I afrohej fundit, suksesi ishte shumë pranë. Në fund ai vendosi atu edhe vetën, gruan dhe miqtë dhe e gjeti emrin në faqen e fundit Njëqind vjet vetmi. Më në fund doli nga guva e tij, me 313 faqe në duar, i lodhur e thuajse i helmuar nga nikotina, me mbi 10 mijë dollarë borxh e ndoshta edhe shumë pranë një lodhjeje të madhe mendore e fizike. E megjithatë ishte i lumtur, me të vërtetë euforik. Shiti disa placka të tjera për të paguar dërgesën postare te botuesi i tij në Buenos Aires. 
Njëqind vjet vetmi, u botua në qershor të vitit 1967 dhe Brenda një jave 8 mijë kopjet u shitën menjëherë. Pas kësaj suksesi ishte i sigurtë dhe çdo javë në shitje dilte një botim i ri i novelës. U përkthye në 20 gjuhë dhe fitoi katër çmime ndërkombëtare. Gabriel Garcia Marquez ishte 39 vjeç kur bota mësoi emrin e tij. Fama më pas erdhi vetë. Çmime, mesazhe nga adhuruesit, intervista pafund; dukej qartë se jeta e tij kishte ndryshuar. Në vitin 1969, novela fitoi një çmim të mirënjohur në Itali dhe u cilësua si libri më i mirë i huaj në Francë. Në vitin 1970, u botua edhe në anglisht dhe u cilësua si një ndër 12 librat më të mirë edhe në SHBA. Dy vjet më pas ai fitoi çmimet Romulo Gallegos dhe Neustadt dhe në vitin 1971 një shkrimtar peruan, Mario Vargas Ljosa, shkroi një libër për jetën dhe punën e tij. Përkundër gjithë këtij suksesi, Garcia Marquez thjesht iu kthye punës. Vendosi të shkruante për një diktator dhe e transferoi familjen në Barcelonë të Spanjës, që po kalonte vitet e fundit nën regjimin e diktatorit Francisco Franco. Në novelën e re ai krijoi një mostër të përzier; një diktator nga Karaibet me duart e ashpra të Stalinit dhe vullnetin e një tirani tipik amerikano-latin. Ndërkohë libri tjetër u botua në vitin 1972, ndërsa në vitin 1973 ai botoi edhe një përmbledhje të shkrimeve gazetareske me titullin "Kur isha i lumtur dhe i paditur".
Për fat të keq në vitin 1999 Garcia Marquez u diagnostikua me kancer limfatik dhe ende sot ndodhet nën mjekim, gjë që e bën të shkojë shpesh nga Kartagjena apo Meksiko në klinikat e Los Angelosit, kur heton djali i tij, producenti Rodrigo García, lives. Duke lënë mënjanë letërsinë fiction, Gabo po shkruan tani kujtimet e tij, vëllimi i parë i të cilave u publikua në vitin 2001 me titullin Të jetosh për të treguar. Vëllimi parë i serisë së kujtimeve rrëfen në detaje jetën e Gabo-s deri në vitin 1955. Ai po punon për vëllimin e dytë, në të cilin do të përqëndrohet në shkrimin dhe botimin e veprave të tij kryesore, mes të cilave edhe e famshmja Njëqind vjet vetmi.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Markes dhe letra e lamtumires *  
_E Diele, 13 Shkurt 2005 _  

Gabriel Garcia Markes, shkrimtari kolumbian i cili fitoi cmimin Nobel ne letersi ne 1982. Ka disa vjet qe eshte larguar nga jeta publike per shkak te problemeve shendetesore, shkrimi i meposhtem perben nje leter lamtumire drejtuar shokeve te tij. Shkrimtari prej kohesh vuan nga kanceri ne gjendjet limfatike dhe gjendja e tij shendetesore duket se eshte perkeqesuar se shumti 

Kush eshte Nobeli 

Gabriel Garcia Markes ka lindur ne Aracataca me 6 mars te vitit 1928, nje fshat i vogel i Kolumbise, rreth 80 km, larg qytetit karaibik te Santa Martes, ku u rrit nga gjysherit. 

Ne vitin 1947 fillon studimet ne Universitetin e Bogotas, ne fakultetin juridik dhe ne te njejten vit publikon tregimin e tij te pare "La tercera resignacion" ne gazeten El Espectator. 

Ne vitin 1948 trasferohet ne Kartagjene, pas mbylljes se Universitetit Kombetar, dhe fillon punen e tij si gazetar i El Universal. 

Nderkohe bashkepunon me gazeta te ndryshme dhe revista amerikane, por edhe europiane. 

Lidhet me nje grup shkrimtaresh te rinj dhe se bashku lexojne romanet e Kafkes, Faulkner, Virginia Woolf. Ne vitin 1954 rikthehet serish ne Bogota si gazetar i "El Espectador" dhe ne te njejtin vit publikon tregimin "Gjethe te vdekura". Nje vit me pas kalon disa muaj ne Rome, ku ndjek disa kurse regjie, dhe me pas trasferohet ne Paris. Ne vitin 1958 martohet me Mercedes Barcha dhe pas fitores se Fidel Kastros, viziton Kuben dhe punon (fillimisht ne Bogota dhe pastaj ne Nju Jork) per agjensine "Prensa latina", i ngritur nga vete Castro. Ne Qytetin e Meksikes, ne vitin 1962, shkruan librin e tij te pare "Funeralet e Nenes se Madhe" e cila permban dhe "Kolonelit nuk ka kush ti shkruaje", pune ne te cilat fillon te percaktohet bota fantastike e Makondes. Ne 1967, publikon "Njeqind vjet vetmi", e cila qe ne fillim pati nje mbeshtetje te madhe nga kritika e cila e pagezoi Markes si nje nga shkrimtaret me te medhenj te shekullit tone. Markes shkroi keshtu edhe "Vjeshta e patriarkut", "Kronike e nje vdekje te paralajmeruar", "Dashuria ne koherat e koleres", deri tek cmimi Nobel ne vitin 1982. Libri i tij i fundit i botuar dhe ne shqip eshte "Kujtim kurvash te trishta", me te cilen Markes paraqitet tek lexuesi pas gati dhjete vitesh mungese ne letersine artistike. 

Miqte e mi Lamtumire! 

Sikur Zoti te harronte per nje moment qe une jam nje 

dordolec i ndrequr me rrecka dhe te me dhuronte nje 

cope jete mbase nuk do thosha te gjitha ato qe po 

mendoja, por sigurisht do mendoja te gjitha ato qe po 

them. 

Do i jepja rendesi gjerave jo per vleren e tyre por 

per domethenien e tyre. 

Do flija pak, do enderroja me shume, sepse cdo minute 

qe mbyllim syte humbim gjashtedhjete sekonda drite. 

Do vazhdoja kur te tjeret do ndalonin, do zgjohesha 

kur te tjeret do flinin. 

Do degjoja kur te tjeret do flisnin dhe sa do e 

shijoja nje akullore me cokollate!!! 

Nese Zoti do me jepte nje cope jete, do vishesha 

thjesht do shtihesha perballe diellit duke e lene te 

pambuluar jo vetem trupin tim por edhe shpirtin tim. 

Zoti im, nese do mundesha do shkruaja urrejtjen time 

mbi akull dhe do prisja te dilte dielli. 

Do pikturoja nje enderr te Van Gogut mbi yje, do 

recitoja nje poezi te Benedetit dhe nje kenge te 

Sheratit...Do ishte serenata qe do i dhuroja henes. 

Do ujisja me lotet e mi trendafilat, qe te ndjeja 

dhimbjen nga gjembat e tyre dhe puthjen ngjyre kuqe 

nga fletet e tyre. 

Ah Zoti im, sikur te kisha nje cope jete ...nuk do 

lejoja te kalonte as edhe nje dite pa i thene njerezve 

qe dashuroja se i dashuroja. 

Do beja cdo burre dhe grua te besojne se jane njerezit 

qe dua dhe do dashurohesha me dashurine. Te njerezit 

do tregoja se sa gabim bejne kur besojne se ndalojne 

se dashuruari kur plaken, pa kuptuar se plaken kur 

ndalojne te dashurojne. 

Femijes se vogel do i jepja pende, por do e lija te 

mesonte vete sesi te fluturoje. 

Pleqve do i tregoja se vdekjen nuk e sjell pleqeria 

por "harresa". 

Mesova kaq gjera nga ju njerezit... 

Mesova se te gjithe duan te jetojne ne "majen e 

malit", pa kuptuar se lumturia qendron ne menyren se 

si zbret "faqen e pjerret". 

Mesova se kur femija e porsalindur shtrengohet mbi 

pellemben e tij te vogel, per here te pare gishti qe 

zgjatet i babait te tij e roberon pergjithmone . 

Mesova se njeriu ka te drejte ta shohi tjetrin nga 

lart, vetem kur duhet ta ndihmoje te cohet. 

Jane kaq shume gjera qe mesova prej jush, por me te 

vertete nuk do hyjne ne pune, sepse kur te me mbajne 

te mbyllur brenda ne kete valixhe fatkeqesisht do jem 

i vdekur. 

Te thuash gjithmone ate qe ndjen dhe te besh gjithmone 

ate qe mendon. 

Nese do e dija qe sot do ishte hera e fundit qe do te 

te shihja duke fjetur, do te te perqafoja fort fort 

dhe do i lutesha Zotit qe te behesha roja i shpirtit 

tend. 

Nese do e dija se kjo do ishte hera e fundit qe do te 

te shihja te dilje nga dera, do te te perqafoja dhe 

do te te jepja nje puthje dhe do te te therrisja 

perseri qe te te jepja edhe te tjera. 

Nese do e dija se kjo do ishte hera e fundit qe do 

degjoja zerin tend, do magnetofonoja cdo fjale tenden 

qe te mund te te degjoja perseri, perseri. 

Nese do e dija qe keto do ishin momentet e fundit qe 

do te te shihja do te te thoja "te dashuroj" dhe do 

supozoja jo llogjikisht se e dije me pare. 

Ekziston gjithmone nje e neserme dhe jeta na jep edhe 

mundesi te tjera qe ti bejme gjerat sic duhet, por 

n.q.s. bejme gabime na mbetet vetem e sotmja, do doja 

te te thoja se sa shume te dua dhe se kurre s`do te te 

harroj. 

E nesermja nuk eshte e sigurt per askend si i ri si i 

vjeter. Sonte mund te jete hera e fundit qe i shikon 

njerezit qe do. Prandaj mos prit me, beje sot sepse e 

nesermja nuk vjen kurre , sigurisht do pendohesh per 

diten kur nuk gjete kohe per nje buzeqeshje, nje 

perqafim, nje puthje dhe sepse ishe shume i zene per 

te realizuar nje deshire te tyre. 

Mbaj ata qe dashuron prane vetes, thuaji duke 

mermeritur se sa shume ke nevoje per ta, 

dashuroi, sillu mire gjeje kohen per ta, thuaji "me 

vjen keq", "me fal", "te lutem", "faleminderit" dhe te 

gjitha fjalet e dashurise qe di. Asnjeri nuk do te te 

mbaj mend per mendimet e tua te fshehta. 

Kerko nga Zoti fuqine dhe zgjuarsine t`i 

shprehesh.Tregoju te tjereve domethenien e tyre. 

Fillo te besh realitet endrrat e tua. 

Tani eshte momenti!!!!!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> flm per informacionin, shpresoj qe se shpejti te perkthehet edhe ne shqip dhe te jete ne shitje edhe per lexuesin shqiptar. do pres me padurim deri sa ta kem bere timin kete liber qe besoj do jete i mrekullueshem ashtu si edhe librat e tjere te markezit




"...U ktheva në shtrat, me të mbathurat me puthje të stamposura, dhe u ndjeva pranë saj. Fjeta gjer më pesë, i nanurisur nga frymëmarrja e qetuar e vajzës.U vesha me ngut, pa bërë dush dhe vetëm atëhere pashë fjalinë e shkruar me laps buzësh mbi pasqyrën e lavamanit: _Tigri nuk ushqehet larg."_


Doni më ?!    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ArberXYZ

"La Memoria de mis Putas Tristes" eshte novele e shkruar nga Gabriel Garcia Marquez.

Une kete liber e kam lexuar para disa ditesh. Ne fillim (para leximit) pata pershtypjen per nje liber "banal", por ky liber gjithcka mund te jete pervecse banal. 

Morali i librit:
"Dashuria nuk njeh moshe, jetoje jeten"

----------


## helene

libri eshte shume i bukur dhe ne mos gaboj ketu diku duhet te jete dhe nje teme tjeter per kete liber :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alket123

Vetem nga titulli e bera order ne Amazon.com

----------


## ChuChu

Une me teper nga Samsungu (kam respekt per titullin, lol) se sa nga emri i librit e kerkova ne Amazon, por me doli ne spanjisht. Ka version anglisht?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Kritike_

*Plaku dhe virgjëresha*

François Busnel

Në perëndim të jetës së tij, një plak i shthurur zbulon vuajtjet dhe sfilitjet e dashurisë. Me këtë fabul erotiko-tragjike, Garcia Marquez arrin edhe një herë të na çudisë.
Me një koincidencë të çuditshme, dy nga romancierët më të mëdhenj bashkëkohorë, kanë shkruar në të njëjtën kohë, nga një tregim të shkurtër e të mrekullueshëm me shijen e vuajtjes, ku pleqëria dhe dëshira janë heronjtë e vërtetë. Romanit Kafsha që vdes, të shkrimtarit Philip Roth, botuar në shtator nga Gallimard, i përgjigjet vepra  Kujtime kurvash të trishta, i Gabriel Garcia Marquez-it. 
 Sdo ti shpëtosh vetëdijes së asaj që të pret brenda një kohe të shkurtër; qetësisë, që do të të shoqërojë përgjithnjë. Veç kësaj, të gjitha të tjerat janë të gjitha njëlloj. Je i pavdekshëm, për sa kohë je i gjallë . 
Plaku i Marquez-it, i pushtuar nga epshi, mund ta interpretonte sipas qejfit këtë paralajmërim plot shpresë, që i përcillte presë së tij të re, tregimtari i Roth-it. Sepse ditën kur mbushi nëntëdhjetë vjeç, heroi ynë zbuloi se çdo të thotë të jetosh duke vështruar trupin e njomë të një virgjëreshe katërmbëdhjetë vjeçare. Mbi jetën e këtij njeriu,lexuesi sdo të mësojë ndonjë gjë të madhe, përveçse që ka qenë-dhe ka mbetur-amator i madh i bordelleve. Në jetë, gjithnjë iu desh të paguante. Jo vetëm për shkak të shëmtisë së tij të rrallë, por edhe sepse gjatë frekuentimit të lavireve, ai zbuloi një kënaqësi, të cilën gjatë gjithë këtij Kujtimi, do të ketë mençurinë të mos kërkojë ta shpjegojë. Ai sra kurrë në dashuri - një shprehje që e pohon se nuk di ta shpjegojë. Ai, gazetari mediokër, i cili sdi të bëjë tjetër veç të shkruajë- duke i zgjedhur vajzat nga çmimi i tyre, dhe jo nga bukuria, dhe që gjithë jetën, qysh në moshën trembëdhjetë vjeçare, jetonte nën peshën e kësaj zgjedhe. Për nëntëdhjetë vjetorin e tij, ai mendon të festojë hyrjen në një epokë të re, duke i ofruar vetes edhe një natë tjetër të shthurur. Në një shtëpi publike, ku shpeshherë kishte marrë kënaqësi, i kërkon padrones, një vajzë të virgjër, të cilën Roza Cabarcas e gjeti në atelietë e ndotura ku prostituojnë vajza me horizonte të mbyllura. Ndodh një mrekulli, të cilën nuk e priste : ndërkohë që përgatitet të hyjë në botën e natës, pasioni i pashterrshëm për seks, shndërrohet në atë që quhet dashuri. Gjithnjë kisha kujtuar se shprehja të vdesësh nga dashuria ishte veç një gjetje poetike, -shkruan ai në Kujtimin që dëshiron të lerë pas.
Kisha humbur pesëmbëdhjetë vjet duke u përpjekur të përkthej vargje të Leopardit dhe vetëm atë natë i ndjeva thelle brenda meje.  Sa keq, nëse kjo është dashuria ! Sa tronditëse qenka!
Të gjitha temat që përshkojnë veprën imponuese të Garcia Marquez-it, gjenden në rrëfimin e këtij pasioni pa rrugëdalje. Qyteti, që ky i moshuar përshkon në këmbë apo me biçikletë, nuk është Macondo, i Njëqind vjet vetmi, por ecet përmes të njëjtave rrugëza kobzeza. Erërat e lagështa të rrebesheve tropikalë, ku toka përzihet me djersën, parfumosin gjithnjë korrupsionin e këshilltarëve të bashkive lokale, dhe tregtarëve, të cilët shpesh përfundojnë të vrarë me thikë në dhoma shtëpish publike. Garcia Marquez thërret këtu dy personazhe nga më çrregulluesit e shoqërive tona: plakun dhe vajzën e virgjër. Dy qenie, mbi të cilat ne jemi mësuar të projektojmë një diskutim politikisht korrekt, trashëguar nga një vizion i caktuar i historisë, pa dyshim, për ti përfshirë më mirë në tabutë që sguxohen të thyhen. Thonë se i moshuari zotëron urtësinë, ndërsa virgjëresha pastërtinë. Kështu, përballja e një nëntëdhjetë vjeçari me epsh të papërmbajtur dhe një vajze, në moshë fare të re, të ve në siklet. Garcia Marquez kujdeset shumë për përshkrimin e skenave të para, që zhvillohen në zemër të bordellit të Roza Cabarcas-it. Përpara se të botohej në Amerikën Latine, , ky roman erotiko-tragjik, që sot gjendet në majë të listave të shitjeve, u bë objekt i një serie botimesh pirate të shitura nën dorë. Garcia Marques iu kundërvu duke modifikuar plotësisht kapitullin e fundit të librit,atë që le lexuesit pa frymë. Mes ëndrrës dhe realitetit, ai e pagëzoi vajzën me emrin Delgadina. E sheh dhe nuk e prek, i merret fryma për ta gjetur edhe njëherë, dhe dëshpërohet siç nuk është dëshpëruar kurrë një dashnor. Në moshën e tij, një orë është baraz me një vit. Për ta lexuar këtë tregim, duhet një orë, pra, një vit për heroin, që ka mbërritur në nëntëdhjetë vjetorin e tij, derisa të kuptojë se çështë dashuria. Për Marquez-in, pleqëria është kundër-ilaçi i bukurisë.
Duke lexuar këtë tregim mahnitës, duhet besuar se mungesa e turpit dhe ndrojtjes, prodhon vepra të mëdha. Pikërisht, ky është qëllimi i letërsisë: të prishë rregullin e botës dhe ta shndërrojë baltën në pluhur të artë.
Garcia Marquez ia arrin edhe këtë herë. Kjo përrallë e vogël është një manifest për një fëmijëri të zjarrtë. Një lavdithurrje për dashurinë e çmendur. Ja dhe morali i këndshëm që Marquez e përmbledh me dy fjalë: Teveqelët ecin përpara kohës.

_Përktheu
Ivana Tomço_

Marre nga tirana-observer

----------

